# Hobbit Movie Titles Revealed



## Black Dragon (May 30, 2011)

The titles of the two films based on The Hobbit have been announced:

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey

The Hobbit: There and Back Again

Both titles are clever references to the book.  What do you think?


----------



## M.A.N. (May 31, 2011)

With both movies (I didn't know before this that there would be two) named the Hobbit: .... I'm guessing people will refer to them as the first and second Hobbit films.
Like I think of the Star Wars movies as the first, second, the crappy, the last and so on. I never seem to remember the actual titles to them.

Take care,
Magnus


----------



## myrddin173 (May 31, 2011)

Awesome, I can't wait until they come out!


----------



## Heavy Thorn (May 31, 2011)

Very much excited to see both of these films.  Like M.A.N. said, I'll probably just refer to them as Part I and Part II.


----------

